# Modified chute



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I finished modifying the newer chute from Honda. I added UHMW plastic lining and collar. I liked the idea when I saw it on the Yamaha’s.


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

Nice work, Where did you source the UHMW and what thickness, May try that on a Ariens I will be rebuilding for next year.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Thanks, I used this company and hear are the different thicknesses.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

John445 said:


> Thanks, I used this company and hear are the different thicknesses.


Nice work, thanks for posting. Did you get a chance to see how it works yet?


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

No sign of the chute clogging, if it were to clog, today would be the day. It’s mostly due to the impeller kit my friend Dan from this site has fabricated.


----------



## CalgaryPT (Dec 7, 2016)

@John445 

I'm a tad confused now. Doesn't the rubber at the bottom in these pics essentially recreate the same chute design issue the new design was supposed to eliminate?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

CalgaryPT said:


> @*John445*
> 
> I'm a tad confused now. Doesn't the rubber at the bottom in these pics essentially recreate the same chute design issue the new design was supposed to eliminate?


No, totally different angle more parallel to the flow, like the Yamaha as he said. Looks like a great solution! I was going to attach the UHMW with velcro strips, but I like what he's done. I think I may use DZUS fasteners for quick removal.


----------



## dbert (Aug 25, 2013)

Lining looks good. My concern would be how well the adhesive holds up. Yamaha has the mechanical attachment and the one piece molded liner that I wish every manufacturer would adopt.


----------



## Bob_S (Oct 20, 2015)

Not sure what the benefit is. I have the new chute and so far I have not had the old clogging issues nor have I noticed any snow being thrown any differently. When you added this mod, what changed for you?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Ive had a modified collar and peel and stick 1/32" UHMW in my chute for a couple years. 

I sealed the edges of the material with clear RTV. Works like a charm, holds up great.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

John445 said:


> I finished modifying the newer chute from Honda. I added UHMW plastic lining and collar. I liked the idea when I saw it on the Yamaha’s.


Hey John, it would be cool if you could post a template for your collar so folks could easily duplicate your innovation.


----------



## guzzijohn (Mar 31, 2014)

Just happened to read this. What is difference between chutes? What does raising the opening do? UHMW is Teflon or some such? Even though my Bobcat is there for any slushiness I'm always interested in what improvements others have come up with. Thank you, G.J.


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Peter 

That's my thoughts,I was thinking it would give you the same results has the modified new chute that owners is having slush /spray problems.I notice it does angle out at the top, but it pretty much the same height has the modified chute,I am surprised it not clogging up. 







CalgaryPT said:


> @*John445*
> 
> I'm a tad confused now. Doesn't the rubber at the bottom in these pics essentially recreate the same chute design issue the new design was supposed to eliminate?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

FullThrottle said:


> Peter
> 
> That's my thoughts,I was thinking it would give you the same results has the modified new chute that owners is having slush /spray problems.I notice it does angle out at the top, but it pretty much the same height has the modified chute,I am surprised it not clogging up.


I’ve been building modified chutes for the HSS machines for a couple years. I’ve found that the collar is useful, if sized and pitched correctly. 

3.75” tall with a pitch that provides 6.75” distance from the top of the collar to the back of the chute. 

No clogging, no spraying, keeps a majority of the excess spray and slush from falling next to the chuter motor cover, and looks good. 

I made a bolt in collar for the new style chute a few weeks ago. Basically the same dimensions as my modified chutes.


----------



## tonysak (Dec 24, 2013)

@John445

Hi~ Did you modify the new Honda Chute Version which was made to fix the clogging issue? If so, did you add the because you found snow leaving the impeller completely directed? If so (again) were you able to test and see if there is a improvement. 

I have the new chute, snow seems to shoot out of the impeller before it enters the chute and shoots right in my fact if the chute is pointed between 1:30 and 3 o'clock. Inside the impeller the opening isn't symmetrical which is why i think it only hits me in the face as it points to the right. I came to the same conclusion it needs a collar, just hoping to get some feedback first. How tall is your collar? Thanks!


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

Yes, I did the same thing as @drmerdp has done. I think his impeller kit will guarantee you no clogs. The original impeller design acts like one of those old fashion snow cone makers. If the snow is wet and icy, the impeller will just shave it down within the impeller housing gap and create a clog as it exits the chute. The impeller kit eliminates that 1/2” gap. 

The new collar in its modified angle acts like an added layer of protection from clogging and will prevent the spray back to your face. I can post a template later.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I had a little bit of splashing blowing slush this spring, so I finally got around to making a splash guard out of 3/16" HDPE for the new chute on the HSS1332ATD. I attached it with quarter-turn DZUs, so it pops off quickly without tools.


----------



## scull20 (Dec 5, 2017)

tabora said:


> I had a little bit of splashing blowing slush this spring, so I finally got around to making a splash guard out of 3/16" HDPE for the new chute on the HSS1332ATD. I attached it with quarter-turn DZUs, so it pops off quickly without tools.



Did you ever get a template from @John445 ? Could you post it up, or post a template of yours, and where you sourced the DZUs?


Thanks!


-Ryan


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

Bob_S said:


> Not sure what the benefit is


...

Neither do I… :confused2::icon-shrug:

Claude.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

scull20 said:


> Did you ever get a template from @*John445* ? Could you post it up, or post a template of yours, and where you sourced the DZUs?


As far as I know, he did not post his template; so I just took a piece of card stock from the top of a shoebox and kept making minor adjustments until I got it right, then used it to mark the HDPE sheet. I then used a pair of clamps and a heat gun to progressively bend the sheet to the correct bend. The DZUs came from eBay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/2731633776...il&pgrp=main:email&e=op&mchn=em&s=ci&mail=sys


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

I remember these pictures from last year, yes, that’s very similar to mine. Good work. The reason for installing the collar is so you do not get Spray back in your face when the chute is turned all the way to the left. I will post the dimensions soon


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

For the dimensions of the collar, I used a 4” tall piece of plastic & the top part measures 6.25” and the bottom is 8.625. I also installed this tube that was suggested on this site to make Changing the oil easier.


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

...


----------



## John445 (May 28, 2017)

‘’’


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'd like to know how the thin adhesive will last when snow is abrasive enough to remove paint from the chute.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I guess I am missing something here …. I have never had an issue with a chute, and thus never had to modify anything ???? Of course, I do not have any Honda's.

I am guessing these Hondas were what, designed wrong ???


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

oneacer said:


> I am guessing these Hondas were what, designed wrong ???


 Yes, I guess you could say that... The original HSS chute had a collar at the base that was simply tilted too far into the chute opening and created a restriction. Instead of correcting the angle of the collar to parallel the snow path (as other forum members have done - see @*drmerdp*'s mod at bottom below), the engineer(s) decided to relieve the center of the collar, making it "U" shaped while maintaining the original angle. This fixed the clogging issue, but lead to snow/slush exiting the chute prematurely and splashing the operator when the chute is turned to the extremes of travel. Hence the plastic, removable collars discussed here.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Ahhh ….


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

tabora said:


> Yes, I guess you could say that... The original HSS chute had a collar at the base that was simply tilted too far into the chute opening and created a restriction. Instead of correcting the angle of the collar to parallel the snow path (as other forum members have done - see @*drmerdp*'s mod at bottom below), the engineer(s) decided to relieve the center of the collar, making it "U" shaped while maintaining the original angle. This fixed the clogging issue, but lead to snow/slush exiting the chute prematurely and splashing the operator when the chute is turned to the extremes of travel. Hence the plastic, removable collars discussed here.


The work done on the chute by @drmerdp is quite outstanding. Thanks for sharing that.


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

A very interesting thread and I am impressed and inspired by the solutions people have come up with! 

I have a question, please - 

I am considering getting the new modified chute for Parker but before I do I want to make sure I'm not replacing one issue with another one. My clogging issue seems to have resolved since I installed my homemade impeller kit.

My question....drum roll............

Someone mentioned that their (Honda HSS modified) chute was being problematical between 1:30 and 3 o'clock position. Does the same problem occur in the 11.30 to 9 o'clock position? Is wind direction a factor or no?

Thank you!!


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

SkunkyLawnmowers said:


> Someone mentioned that their (Honda HSS modified) chute was being problematical between 1:30 and 3 o'clock position. Does the same problem occur in the 11.30 to 9 o'clock position? Is wind direction a factor or no?


I've only noticed the spitting occur in the 3 o'clock position, so it's apparently not been an issue at 9 o'clock. It may be spitting, but not at me. Of course, it may not even occur with an impeller kit installed...


----------



## ST1100A (Feb 7, 2015)

That split looks like it should turn with the chute.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ST1100A said:


> That split looks like it should turn with the chute.


This is about spitting snow out the edge of the chute, not a "split"???


----------



## SkunkyLawnmowers (Oct 18, 2018)

tabora said:


> I've only noticed the spitting occur in the 3 o'clock position, so it's apparently not been an issue at 9 o'clock. It may be spitting, but not at me. Of course, it may not even occur with an impeller kit installed...


OK thanks. 

Hmmmm. I'm inclined to leave the original chute installed until I have a good reason to change it. I haven't had a clog since I installed my impeller mod, so fingers crossed.


----------



## all3939 (Dec 21, 2014)

The spitting is more prone to the 3 o'clock side as this is the direction the Impeller travels and the snow exits already at a slight arc therfore you have spray out but to the left, 9 o'clock direction the snow has to hit the back of the chute and travels up along the chute so no spry out there.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

drmerdp said:


> I’ve been building modified chutes for the HSS machines for a couple years. I’ve found that the collar is useful, if sized and pitched correctly.
> 
> 3.75” tall with a pitch that provides 6.75” distance from the top of the collar to the back of the chute.
> 
> ...





all3939 said:


> The spitting is more prone to the 3 o'clock side as this is the direction the Impeller travels and the snow exits already at a slight arc therfore you have spray out but to the left, 9 o'clock direction the snow has to hit the back of the chute and travels up along the chute so no spry out there.


Thanks to you both for those explanations. I thought the original idea of the 4" high lower collar on the chute was to reduce snow loading around the chute motors; and the modifications to change the collar or to change the angle of the collar was to eliminate unintended consequences. 

Now I am wondering if the collar as exemplified by @drmerdp for his chute designs (as seen in post #27 by @tabora as the lower left picture) may smooth the airflow around the area where the impeller housing meets the chute lower area. Perhaps reducing turbulence that may obstruct the flow of snow in the area.

I am contemplating such a change to my Ariens if it is worthwhile as an efficiency improvement. The chute opening at the chute base where the collar would fit is about 7" wide while the chute base circle is 6".


----------

